# Wiring question



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

I have and electrician friend that's going to give me all the wire I need for the bus and feeders for my layout. He is going to give me 14 gauge wire for the bus so my question is what gauge wire should I get for the feeder wires? I know they should be smaller than the bus wire but how much smaller?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I run 20 for the feeders. Small enough that the wire will sit nicely in the web of the rail once soldered.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

